# West Systems Epoxy For Large Cracks



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

Has anyone used the West Systems 105 epoxy along with the 207 hardener for filling large cracks?

Tell me what technique you use.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

What large cracks are you going to fill? West is a great product.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

JB97031 said:


> Has anyone used the West Systems 105 epoxy along with the 207 hardener for filling large cracks?
> 
> Tell me what technique you use.


Yes it works great. I would Recommend though adding cabasil and mixing it to a almost peanut butter consistency. This makes it easier to work with. Try to clean excess good because it's tough to sand


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is a 42" long crack in a 105" long slab of walnut. The slab is 12/4 and the crack goes through it for the majority of the length. It tapers from 5" at the widest to zero. I've left bark in over half the length since this is the crotch of the tree and it adds a visual interesting dimension. Also since I'll be able to look through the crack to the floor, I want the epoxy to be clear.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a better photo


----------



## KB Services (Nov 28, 2006)

West Systems are great product but give a call to Tap Plastics in Portland and see if they still have a Ultra Clear product. That stuff cured like glass. Nice slab of wood there. Also don'y use any filler in that


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you sure it will be and look better filled in?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Are you sure it will be and look better filled in?
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Personally I would have loved to have left it natural. Only issue is that we have kids. I can just see rice, chips etc falling into the crack and coming out the other side. Also have two dogs that shed 24/7. While they don't sit at the table, their hair gets everywhere. Getting rid of the kids and dogs? Not an option. :no:Table is too big for the mancave.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Good for you. Hope you find something that works. Post some pics too.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

You'll want to pour the 105 in multiple pours for that deep of a crack. 3 should do it. I'd adhere a piece of waxed glass to the bottom of the crack for the first pour. I'd imagine the same would apply to any catalyzed resin or epoxy that you choose.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

JB97031 said:


> Personally I would have loved to have left it natural. Only issue is that we have kids. I can just see rice, chips etc falling into the crack and coming out the other side. Also have two dogs that shed 24/7. While they don't sit at the table, their hair gets everywhere. Getting rid of the kids and dogs? Not an option. :no:Table is too big for the mancave.


 
How 'bout a sheet o' tempered glass for a top ?


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jim West Pa said:


> How 'bout a sheet o' tempered glass for a top ?


Would you want glass on this? FWIW - this photo is of the bottom side and not the presentation side.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

JB97031 said:


> Would you want glass on this? FWIW - this photo is of the bottom side and not the presentation side.
> 
> View attachment 40922


LOL, actually i would. :yes: only i would make it somewhat oversized by about 4-6", but thats just me, lol. i have a friend in florida that carves glass with a sandblaster that does incredible edge work for tops, following the exact contours of thing like your top. Very expensive but excellent look.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

chemmy said:


> LOL, actually i would. :yes: only i would make it somewhat oversized by about 4-6", but thats just me, lol. i have a friend in florida that carves glass with a sandblaster that does incredible edge work for tops, following the exact contours of thing like your top. Very expensive but excellent look.


Well after we put the first scratch in it, I may wish we had gone that route.:yes:


----------

